# Chaos War Mammoth Rules?



## nickv17 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi. I'm about to invest in a forgeworld Chaos Mammoth and could not spot the rules. Could anyone provide a link (or a pm) for the rules? Much appreciated.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish I had your wallet...


----------



## nickv17 (Mar 16, 2010)

lol. actually I put aside a jar almost a year ago so I could fancy myself to something cool from forgeworld. Thanks though :biggrin:


----------

